

No competition is no excuse for being mediocre - scootklein
http://scottkle.in/no-competition-is-no-excuse-for-being-mediocr-0

======
jasonshen
I like your point but I thought the story was going to end with - "and I
couldn't believe that they only offered two options, way to close off options
to hungry diners just because no one else was around to serve them anyway"

Hefty margins in 8.95? Best bacon-wrapped fillet within 100 miles? I guess we
are just on totally different wavelengths here with dining profits and the
importances of great bacon-wrapped steaks.. Still, besides that, love your
point.

~~~
scootklein
It's South Dakota. I may have been hyperbolic about the hefty margin, but the
100 mile statement I would go to the mat for.

------
erikstarck
Positioning is all about finding your spot and own it. Reminds me of the
largest island in a lake on an island in a lake on an island. Now, that's
positioning! [http://scienceray.com/earth-sciences/physical-
geography/larg...](http://scienceray.com/earth-sciences/physical-
geography/largest-island-in-a-lake-on-an-island-in-a-lake-on-an-island/)

------
shalmanese
Must suck if you're a vegetarian.

